# Show me yours stimson set up



## Dwayne84 (Jun 16, 2020)

Hey guys ,
Would love to see some stimson python set ups click clack or enclosure


----------



## Codie (Jun 19, 2020)

Dwayne84 said:


> Hey guys ,
> Would love to see some stimson python set ups click clack or enclosure


My 2 year old Stimmy's enclosure


----------



## nick_75 (Jun 29, 2020)

Codie said:


> My 2 year old Stimmy's enclosure
> 
> View attachment 329394


It would be a good idea to move the thermostat probe closer to the hide under the heat source. That is generally the place that you want the highest temp.

The way this enclosure is set up, if you set your high temp to be 32-34 deg (measured at the probe), the temp at the hide under the heat source will be much higher. Have you ever measured the temp at that hide?

You have plenty of hides that would be at different temps, so the snake has many options but I'd still be worried about the temp at that hide.


----------



## Codie (Jun 29, 2020)

nick_75 said:


> It would be a good idea to move the thermostat probe closer to the hide under the heat source. That is generally the place that you want the highest temp.
> 
> The way this enclosure is set up, if you set your high temp to be 32-34 deg (measured at the probe), the temp at the hide under the heat source will be much higher. Have you ever measured the temp at that hide?
> 
> You have plenty of hides that would be at different temps, so the snake has many options but I'd still be worried about the temp at that hide.


I have 2 other small probes at both hides that you cant see in the picture I keep the warm hides temp at 32° thanks for the concern though.


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 29, 2020)

3 thermostats for 1 Stimson :O


----------



## Codie (Jun 29, 2020)

Herptology said:


> 3 thermostats for 1 Stimson :O


Lol no I just use a this which doesn't change any temps at all just reads them it's currently night so the temp is lower thanks to the dimming thermostat


----------

